# $20 Bucks!!



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I got an email from a cousin saying he found me some slot cars at a garage sale. I figured a couple tired Tycos but I went to see anyway. He pulls out what is pictured and I about fell over. He said he went to a garage sale late in the day and there was an AFX set with a very clean box. He asked if there were any cars. The man said no one ever asked him that. He went inside and came out with two Magna tractions. For some reason my cousin asked "You got any more"?? The man goes in and comes out with a cigar box full of vibes that were evidently used for racing. I have spent yesterday and today cleaning and stripping some old paint off of a couple of them.




View attachment 113251


View attachment 113252


View attachment 113253


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, that is a sweet haul! You owe your cousin some beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet!! I have yet to have a friend or relative score me any slots!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I think someone was looking for the window glass for a Vibe t-bird. If someone still needs that there was one in this collection. It has a black roof.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was looking for a vibe t-bird, yellow too, how much?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Very nice haul. How do the Vibes run? I've only ever had one or two and never had much luck with them...

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The vibes run well for vibes. Unfortunately, in order to get more traction someone cut the wheel openings and put the yellow truck hubs on the back with dual truck tires. Not pretty. I can't really get the vibes to make a lap on my track because of the banked curves I have. I am considering traction magnets but have not gotten that far yet. 

Plymouth71,
Not really interested in selling the yellow tbird. It is cut up pretty bad. I was merely saying that in the box was an extra roof and glass for another tbird not pictured. Someone had posted on the for sale forum that they were looking for the glass only. Sorry.

Blue


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thats ok...*

I'm wanting to cut up the body myself...

http://autos.winnipegfreepress.com/admin/img/news/ultra/4633.jpg


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy crap!! Man does this bring back memories!! My Mom did a local comercial for a Chicken Delight back in the '60's. "Don't Cook Tonight.......Call Chicken Delight". Was her only line!!!! Used to get a bucket on Friday nights!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You know, some chicken sounds good right about now.
Any of yall see Food Inc. ?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You know, some chicken sounds good right about now.
> Any of yall see Food Inc. ?


I'm thinkin my first stop on patrol tonight is gonna be KFC...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Original recipe or extra crispy, coach?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

old blue said:


> The vibes run well for vibes. Unfortunately, in order to get more traction someone cut the wheel openings and put the yellow truck hubs on the back with dual truck tires. Not pretty. I can't really get the vibes to make a lap on my track because of the banked curves I have. I am considering traction magnets but have not gotten that far yet.
> 
> Plymouth71,
> Not really interested in selling the yellow tbird. It is cut up pretty bad. I was merely saying that in the box was an extra roof and glass for another tbird not pictured. Someone had posted on the for sale forum that they were looking for the glass only. Sorry.
> ...


Blue, there's a pretty good tute in HO World's menagerie on the basic vibe stuff. I've got a few trix too. You'll need silis of your gonna have a chance of getting through those banks.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

tjetsgrig said:


> Holy crap!! Man does this bring back memories!! My Mom did a local comercial for a Chicken Delight back in the '60's. "Don't Cook Tonight.......Call Chicken Delight". Was her only line!!!! Used to get a bucket on Friday nights!


Lol That is a pic of the restored car! Willy Williamson, a local journalist restored it. Pretty funky for a Canadian Custom eh?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

old blue said:


> He asked if there were any cars. The man said no one ever asked him that. He went inside and came out with two Magna tractions.


"...no one ever asked him that..." ?!? 

:freak:

.


----------



## 60Ford (Aug 4, 2009)

You should always ask:

I was buying a track with 2 cars and asked any other cars for it?????

Answer: Ya I think there is a box with some cars around here somewhere....








[/IMG]


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, you might be able to trade that Rebel Charger for a Tyco Sprint car, NIB.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Way kool score!! Ya gotta love garage sales!!

Marty


----------

